# Dish 722K 2 TVs installation with Cable TV



## csci1000 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I need your help please with my new setup. I had Dish tech come in but all he was busy was in selling me his expensive HDMI cables and Surge protector 

I have 2 TVs and 2 Sources of programming
*Source1*: Time Warner Cable for regular cable
*Source2*: Dish Network for international programming

My current setup is as per diagram (thanks for original diagram owner) below however I cannot find any way to connect Time Warner Cable wire into whole setup so I can watch regular cable.


TV1 is connected via HDMI from 722K and Time warner cable to Coax input on TV so there is no problem here. Everything sweet here.
TV2 is where I need help. I currently have 2 Coax cables coming into room. 1 for Dish programming programmed to specific channel on that TV and another cable is old one for Time Warner cable. My problem is I have to switch physical cable every time I want to watch different source.
Now I thought/heard/read somewhere that Time Warner cable can be fed into entire system so on TV2, I can watch all regular cable channels normally except Channel 73 which is specifically programmed for Dish programming delivery.
Can you please help here?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Try a notch filter for channel 73. Put the notch filter between the Time Warner cable and a two way splitter connected to the agile modulated feed. Let us know how that worked out.

I might do the same thing because I get the local channel package from FiOS (it actually brought down the price of my FiOS Internet/Phone package by a couple of dollars). I really like the modulated output of the 722K and it makes Dish a much better value than any other service/package because I can split it to three remote TVs instead of having to pay for a box for each of them.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

One more thing. The modulator can use channels 73-125. If you got a notch filter for channels 75-80, then you could put TV1 on channel 76 and TV2 on channel 78 (or TV1 on 77 and TV2 on 79).


----------



## csci1000 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you for replies.....
So just use simple diplexer/splitter to join Cable feed and Dish feed in room and connect other end to TV input? But put filter on Cable wire before connecting?
Suppose if I don't put filter on Cable wire, just combine 2 cables and feed other end to TV, will I be able to see Channel 73 with Dish programing and rest regular cable channels? I think I will just try that, it shouldn't hurt!?!? what do you think?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I've tried it with FiOS on every channel that I could use and it didn't work without the notch filter. Since you are on cable, if it does work, then your neighbors with TWC could probably see the channel(s) that you are inserting if you don't use the notch filter.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Try an "A" "B" switch.


----------



## csci1000 (Apr 18, 2008)

While I get notch filter, Is there any way I can convert male Coax cable into 3 separate RCA cables?? My TV2 has those inputs free and that way all I have to do is switch source on TV2 to RCA to watch other programming.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

csci1000 said:


> While I get notch filter, Is there any way I can convert male Coax cable into 3 separate RCA cables?? My TV2 has those inputs free and that way all I have to do is switch source on TV2 to RCA to watch other programming.


no

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

csci1000 said:


> While I get notch filter, Is there any way I can convert male Coax cable into 3 separate RCA cables?? My TV2 has those inputs free and that way all I have to do is switch source on TV2 to RCA to watch other programming.


A separate tuner with RCA outputs would work ... whether your "cable box" has RCA outputs varies.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Alot of Time Warner cable areas are now requiring that you use a DTA or regular HD tuner / DVR from them. So if you're using a HD output device from them,you can run the the 722 coax direct into your tuner input.. Otherwise - something like a VCR with Yellow / red/white cables into the TV .

You COULD run 3 cables from your 722 to the remote TV, since the 722 does have this type of connection as well.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

csci1000 said:


> While I get notch filter, Is there any way I can convert male Coax cable into 3 separate RCA cables??


Back in the day, we used a device known as a "VCR" to go both ways.

To get from modulated RF to composite video and stereo audio, you need to run it through a tuner. You can't simply "split out" the signals.

Putting TWC into the picture is likely to be a rather dynamic situation going forward. They are under no obligation to maintain the frequency layout of their TV (nor data) channels and it is likely that they will transition to all digital requiring the use of a cable box with your TVs (even if they are "cable ready"). At that point, diplexing may become prohibitively difficult.


----------



## csci1000 (Apr 18, 2008)

I haven't got my hands on notch filter yet but I tried this box from local Walmart.

*Ematic AT103B*. After reading reviews on Amazon, I had high hopes for this box. I used HDMI out to this box to connect to my TV2. I plugged Coax cable coming from 722K into this and tried to program channel 73 where 722k broadcasts my dish programming but I cannot FIND this channel anywhere. I treid all different settings but no luck. Anyone have clue on this? Does 722k broadcasts in some special format/frequency?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You need to go into the channel modulator setup, Select Off Air or cable, then select the channel.

That Ematic AT103B is what is affectionately known as a Digital convertor box. All this box can do is tune an OTA ATSC station and output via RF analog channel (usually 3 or 4) or via the composite video / analog audio outputs (and maybe that HDMI output) .

The 722k's modulator does ANALOG NTSC ota or cable channels broadcast in that format. An old style VCR with an analog tuner is what you need to convert the 722K's modulator output to composite video / analog audio.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> I haven't got my hands on notch filter yet but I tried this box from local Walmart.
> 
> *Ematic AT103B*. [/size]After reading reviews on Amazon, I had high hopes for this box. I used HDMI out to this box to connect to my TV2. I plugged Coax cable coming from 722K into this and tried to program channel 73 where 722k broadcasts my dish programming but I cannot FIND this channel anywhere. I treid all different settings but no luck. Anyone have clue on this? Does 722k broadcasts in some special format/frequency?


Yes 722 broadcasts a very special signal, IT IS OLD NTSC it doesn't use ATSC which is a High Definition signal.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RBA said:


> Yes 722 broadcasts a very special signal, IT IS OLD NTSC it doesn't use ATSC which is a High Definition signal.


ATSC isn't a high definition signal... it's a digital signal. It may or may not be a high definition content stream.


----------



## csci1000 (Apr 18, 2008)

First, thank you all for all thee information as learning never ends....
Just to double check my understanding on RF Modulator......It takes either channel 3 or 4 from my Coax cable coming from 722K and puts out in RCA format? 
Can someone please walk me thru steps in order to program 722k to output on one of those channels instead of channel 73 currently programmed?
thank you


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I am assuming you don't have a coax input on your TV and you only have the Yellow, Red, White RCA cable input; Right? If so, an old cable ready VCR would do the trick (as harsh mentioned). Goodwill or a second hand store usually has a few of them for sale if you don't have one. You could try an old cable box too.

As scooper mentioned, you probably need a Digital Adapter from Time Warner to get cable (if you don't now, you soon will). That might be able to use the three RCA cables.

You still could try the notch filter and combine the cables with a splitter into one cable going to your second TV if it isn't feasible to run a second coax to your TV and you may lose RF Ch. 75-80 (they would likely show up as different channel numbers if you need to get a Digital Adapter so it's hard to say which or how many channels you will lose. You might be lucky and lose none.

Here's a crude diagram:
______ ________ _______
----Time Warner---|Notch|---| | | |----[Digital Adapter|==========VCR In
| Splitter | --to second room--| Splitter |
-UHF Output from diplexer---|_______| |______|----|RF In on VCR|=============to TV 

--- Coax (RG6)
== RCA cables

In the above scenario, you would use the VCR to switch between cable TV and Dish.

To change the channels that the 722 uses, hit Menu, 6, 1, 5. Then, you can change the channel numbers for TV1 and TV2. You should select cable for both. If the picture is snowy from the 722, then you might need to add an amplifier between the 722 and the triplexer (or should it go after the diplexer in the original post diagram?).


----------



## csci1000 (Apr 18, 2008)

Finally.....I got it...... I used my old DVD/CD/HD Phillips recorder maybe 8-10 years old. Scanned channels and there it was on same channel 73. It works just fine with Dish on RCA input and TimeWarner on Coax on TV. 
I still wish there was something small form factor I can come up with as this Phillips unit is just big---just as big as 722K.

I also tried GE RF Modulator from Walmart with RCA outputs but it didn't work. I am not sure how it works though. How does it determine which channel to use on that Coax cable input?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

csci1000 said:


> How does it determine which channel to use on that Coax cable input?


Look at the tiny switch between the coax connectors.


----------



## csci1000 (Apr 18, 2008)

James Long said:


> Look at the tiny switch between the coax connectors.


Oh I thought that was for Output channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is the output ... the input is a pass through which is available when there is no video on the inputs. It allows you to put the modulator inline to the TV set without a separate switch. The pass through is coax to coax on whatever channels are already on the coax. The modulator DOES NOT tune from the coax input.


----------



## csci1000 (Apr 18, 2008)

James Long said:


> It is the output ... the input is a pass through which is available when there is no video on the inputs. It allows you to put the modulator inline to the TV set without a separate switch. The pass through is coax to coax on whatever channels are already on the coax. The modulator DOES NOT tune from the coax input.


Sorry but confused! can you please explain? Per my understanding, 3/4 switch is for *output*, what that means is, it determines which channel I will see picture if I connect TV using Coax cable on RFOut port. But how does modulator know which Incoming channel to use and output on 3/4? You see what I mean?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> Sorry but confused! can you please explain? Per my understanding, 3/4 switch is for *output*, what that means is, it determines which channel I will see picture if I connect TV using Coax cable on RFOut port. But how does modulator know which Incoming channel to use and output on 3/4? You see what I mean?


The RCA fittings on the modulator are inputs not outputs. The signal coming into the modulator on the RCAs are what is output on channel 3 or 4 depending on what was selected by you.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The modulator does not use an incoming channel. It uses the AV and S-Video inputs to create an output on channel 3 or 4.
As long as the modulator is active (converting AV to channel 3 or 4) the input coax cable is disconnected.

When the AV inputs go dead (for example, turning off the game unit or other video source attached) the modulator turns off and passes through whatever is on the input coax. It is like you removed the modulator and connected the input directly to your TV. The pass through feature saves the hassle of having a separate switch to switch between the input cable (with whatever channels are on it) and the channel 3/4 only cable from the modulator.

The channel selection for what you want to watch on the input cable is done on the TV's tuner - remembering that the TV's tuner will only get the pass through signal when the modulator is off.


----------



## csci1000 (Apr 18, 2008)

James Long said:


> The modulator does not use an incoming channel. It uses the AV and S-Video inputs to create an output on channel 3 or 4.
> As long as the modulator is active (converting AV to channel 3 or 4) the input coax cable is disconnected.
> 
> When the AV inputs go dead (for example, turning off the game unit or other video source attached) the modulator turns off and passes through whatever is on the input coax. It is like you removed the modulator and connected the input directly to your TV. The pass through feature saves the hassle of having a separate switch to switch between the input cable (with whatever channels are on it) and the channel 3/4 only cable from the modulator.
> ...


I got it! Thank you so much for explanation. I just hurried and understood completely wrong in my favoring situation


----------

